# Let TiVo know what you want...



## NowPlaying (Mar 7, 2002)

*Your Feature Ideas for the TiVo Service*

Fill out this form to submit feature requests directly to TiVo:
http://research.tivo.com/suggestions/


----------



## MakoShark (Jan 23, 2009)

This should be a Sticky: post.


----------



## bluelinex (Nov 5, 2007)

How about a place you can upload all the data on the TIVO hard drive so when the hard drive fails & you replace it or get a new TIVO you can get all of you settings & recordings back. Just like these on line back up services for your regular computer, make it an extra level of service for customers who want it.


----------



## kbaybob (Oct 14, 2006)

How about a way to interactively view channels and add/delete them while watching with a minimum of button pushes (like most TVs can do)? 

It takes a minimum of 10 button pushes just to get to the channel list part of settings, and that assumes that you don't have to scroll up and down to get to channels. Then you have to scroll up and down the channels to work on the ones you want. There is no tuning in this process, so you can't see what is on the channel you are working on. Then it takes three more button pushes to get out (move to done, select, and Live TV).

Oceanic Time Warner in Honolulu has 347 QAM channels that come up on a channel scan (including 10 channel 0s). Of those 347, only 5 are HDTV. Only 10 have any content at all. Some just say No information available or some such, and others give you an option to record. Tuning a QAM channel takes 2 seconds or more, so you have to wait 3 seconds to be sure there is no content. That's 17 minutes of just waiting for tuning to go through that many channels. Actually, the whole process takes over an hour, counting the scan about half an hour of turning all the channels on, stepping through channels, making decisions, writing down the channel data, and then going back and turning off the unused ones.

One should be able to do a channel scan, turn all channels on with one button push, then step through that list with the tuner tuning each channel as you do so and showing it behind the translucent screen. Then one could turn that channel off if there was no content. Then I would not mind the 3 button pushes to get out. Also, when watching a channel in the regular manner, it should take about 2 button pushes to delete it or add it.

How about a Favorites button on the remote that will directly tune through the Favorite channels like most TVs have (and that does not affect the program Guide)?

Finally the favorites selection is pretty useless. There should be a favorites channel selection button that would step through only the favorites. Most TVs have that, but not TiVo. Favorites only seems to act as a filter on the guide, and then it seems to only act that way if you set up the system to work that way. If you do, you lose other functions of the guide.

How about just having the Favorites listed first in the program guide while still having all the other channels listed?


----------



## pashdown (Dec 3, 2002)

I went to the TiVo site wondering if they had a feedback form and was happy to see they have much more than that. Right now, having DLNA UPnP via gigabit ethernet is my #1 wish for TiVo. Playon+ Hulu is starting to get more use than my TiVo for this very reason. I hope they do something good with the upcoming HD DirecTivo.


----------



## dbolton (Apr 4, 2003)

We need a better interface for music and photos from the PC as well. Something at least in the league of WMP. I don't want to have to look at an appletv or sonos as well.


----------



## eaglestvo (Dec 27, 2008)

We need a Rhapsody player that works. It is a great concept and a very cool interface, but it does not play music very long without application errors and/or just dropping out to live tv.

Actually the suggestion is to make your existing services work before developing new services. I can order Dominoes Pizza with my phone.


----------

